# Subcontractor needed for Farmington Hills MI



## gpland (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking for a subcontractor with availability in their schedule to take on 2 sites in Farmington hills. Between both properties you are looking at roughly 3 hours of plow time. Must have ability to salt as well...these are zero tolerance lots that need to be well taken care of. Please email me if his sounds like something that can be handled. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## ICCC313 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello,

I have experience and have work for big company here in Michigan please contact me also have contracts in Farmington Hills area.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

This is an old post from last year.


----------



## ICCC313 (Oct 12, 2017)

Freshwater said:


> This is an old post from last year.


Oh wow! Thanks for telling me.


----------



## gpland (Oct 27, 2008)

ICCC313 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have experience and have work for big company here in Michigan please contact me also have contracts in Farmington Hills area.


May be an old post from last season but I am still looking for a contractor for the site if you are interested.


----------



## ICCC313 (Oct 12, 2017)

gpland said:


> May be an old post from last season but I am still looking for a contractor for the site if you are interested.


Yes I am please send me information regarding the sites to [email protected]


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Gpland is a solid contractor to work for. No bull×××× I'd recomend him to anyone. Good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## ICCC313 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks! This is a business of where you find there's alot more greed instead of following common practices.


----------

